# udev - mały problem

## vizzerdrix

Witam

Zaktualizowałem sobie niedawno udev i mam teraz mały problem. Otóż podczas startu systemu nie jest wykrywana karta dźwiękowa i drukarka. Po załadowaniu się systemuy wystarczy dać udevstart i alsaconf i wszystko działa... troche to jednak uciążliwe... Może to i głupie pytanie, ale jak zrobić, żeby szło to automatem podczas startu? Patrzyłem na skrypty startowe, ale nie zauważyłem nic co można by dodać do boot...

----------

## pancurski

podaj wynik:

```
rc-update -s
```

jaką wersje udev miałeś poprzednio?

----------

## vizzerdrix

```

alsasound | boot

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

                dbus | boot

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

             urandom | boot

              vsftpd |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

Teraz mam udev-104-r9, a poprzednio miałem 103

----------

## f15091983

piszesz skrypt i ładujesz go w 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

swoją drogą miał ktoś jeszcze podobne problemy z udev ?

----------

## vizzerdrix

a tak wogóle rozmawiając o udev to teraz coldpug jest zintegrowany i udev blokuje go w portage... Czytałem, żę hotpug też ma niedługo wyjść z użycia (o ile już nie wyszedł). za słabo znam angielski żeby dobrze przeczytać dokumentacje.... sporo z nim problemów

----------

## tuniek

Swoją drogą to: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539538.html

czyli że ja mam podobny problem udevd się nie startuje ... 

... 

możesz sobie dorzucić do /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```

udevd --daemon

```

ale to Ci nie rozwiąże problemu na przykład z alsą bo local.start jest obsługiwany na końcu a alsa już w boocie ...

----------

## f15091983

piszesz skrypt i ładujesz go w 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

swoją drogą miał ktoś jeszcze podobne problemy z udev ?

A zawartość tego skryptu jest taka:

```
killall udevd

udevstart
```

To powinno rozwiązać problemy z alsą.

----------

## pancurski

od wczoraj mam najnowsze udev, niezauważyłem żadnych problemów

----------

## vizzerdrix

Tak widze że się pojawiło udev 104-r11.

Sprawdziłem - działa bez problemu.

----------

